# 55G Project.



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I Got a 55G via a trade today with a new member to add to our massive collection of tanks. I plan on painting the back black, adding a AQUACLEAR 110 & asking target to build me a super nice black stand. So What I want to know is, what should we stock in this tank? Whats your experiences with a standard 55G???

thanks
ben_mbu


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Planted tank with branchy driftwood and a fleet of cardinals 

Congrats on the new pick up as well!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

55 Feeder goldfish =) j/k!
I'd go planted tank or some malawi cichlids... since i've always wanted a malawi tank, but just luv planting much more!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i have the branchy wood. I am sort of thinking about Geo's from charles?? with black & plum substrate.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Geo's would be nice as well


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

a 55 is nice size...lots of flexibility.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i think 5 would be perfect but can you put preds with geo's is the question???


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Geo's in with my pbass. The key is just having enough territory for everyone. The Geo's typically stay in the bottom 3rd of the water. Pbass up near the top. They seem to be fine in my tank but I got alot of space.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

how about datnoids???


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> how about datnoids???


Dats will get to big.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well oviously..but putting smaller IT's that are growing out is really what I mean.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I do IT's =) I have my little one inchers in my 55 gallon right now! Besides, they'll take forever to grow anyways!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well there are some residents for this 55G..
3 Temensis Peacock Bass..hopefully they will do well and gain some size quickly.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i decided to go with a AC110 to give these 3 tem's some nice clear water. Now over the weekend I will cleaning some Purple 3M S grade sand. Same Sand thats in my 120G. So after all that, my search for a stand came to a end today. A member from the forum has decided to do me a favour by building me a custom stand, gotta love this forum. So there will be an update in the near future. Am I thinking I should Paint the back of it Black, dont know yet.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

where would can I buy the paint, in order to paint the back???
does anyone remember how much it is ??
or does anyone have half of a can that I could buy of them??


----------

